# Manipulation of knee under local anesthesia in office



## CarrieE (Mar 1, 2012)

Hello fellow coders....

Does anyone know of or can point me in the right direction for CPT code for a Manipulation of Knee under local anesthesia in office?  

Thank you.......


----------



## dbellemore (Mar 1, 2012)

We use 23700 for outside office, we do not perform in office but you could look at that code for starters


----------



## nrichard (Mar 2, 2012)

*The above code is for the shoulder*

27570 is for the knee as far as POS 11, I don't know. I only know that the patient doesn't have to be an inpatient to have this procedure. Since it was done in the office I find it hard to believe the patient had general anesthesia, I'm thinking this patient had conscious sedation if that's the case I would google the chiropractic manipulation code for this.


----------



## campy1961 (Mar 7, 2012)

27570 is for outpatient procedure.  You may have to use the unlisted and send the note with it.  It is strange that the physician would do this kind of procedure in a office setting.


----------

